# Thinking about moving the great state of Colorado!



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Over the last couple months it has became apparently clear that I can work from any location. The problem is that it will be next to impossible to increase my bottom line. 

So in an effort to fund my increasing addiction to paddle sports I'm moving to CO. Ya see you guys can't seem to take care of your shit. Lost tents, boats, cameras, and now a dry suit. I figure that every couple years I would just find the gear I need right where the last guy lost track of it. Next to the river! Right were I like to be. 

Ok, so I'm not moving there but I'm planning a 2 month stay. If all goes well I should be resupplied. Hehehehe weeeeee. Free shit here I come!


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

the drysuit is in arizona, you should go there instead. long boating season, ocean front property. weed is legal and thats where all the biggest douchebags are moving to! hurry up now!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait till we start seeing the "lost boat" posts, I'm always amazed how folks part with their crafts. 

If your looking to save a buck and still enjoy good boating, may I suggest, West Virginia. While there is alot less lost gear, you'll be able to afford new stuff because rent is dirt cheap. It's Morel season and the ramps are out, you probably won't need to buy groceries till August.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

jortsKing said:


> thats where all the biggest douchebags are moving to! hurry up now!


Thanks jortsking. 

Great advice! Butt....


Douchebags are the second bestest right now! Right now I'm into Coloradans that get soooo rocky mountain high that they lose their shit. Ya know what I mean?? If I find something with your name on it, I'll try to contact you before wearing it into the ground. So this is my warning, "make sure your contact info is readable or its mine!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> Wait till we start seeing the "lost boat" posts, I'm always amazed how folks part with their crafts.


Me too. I also find it crazy on how many ppl think it no biggie to litter up an environment with no real thought to how screwed up it is. Tents not anchored blowing into the river beds, kayaks deteriorating in the river, and such is no different than breaking glass on a beach or pooping in the sand. Its just bad practice.



k2andcannoli said:


> If your looking to save a buck and still enjoy good boating, may I suggest, West Virginia.


I've been to the east and I'm still working on that skin rash. Your right, about food situation but housing is way harder to find. Just not a lot of long term public parking.


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

if only west virginia and colorado bordered each other! see you beautiful disasters on the river!


----------

